# Vintage Schwinn Varsity Bicentennial Bicycle 1976? AMAZING



## tomsjack (Nov 12, 2018)

*Vintage Schwinn Varsity Bicentennial Bicycle 1976? AMAZING On Ebay*

*https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Schwinn-Varsity-Bicentennial-Bicycle-1976-AMAZING/123476244030?*


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Nov 14, 2018)

You gotta love a Varsity. As a teen in the late 70’s it was what I rode and raced on. I came in second place in 50 mile race on a ratty Varsity, the winner was riding a Motobecane with alloy everthing, I almost won, but I was determined.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 14, 2018)

Is that some record high sell price for a Varsity or what?


----------



## Sven (Nov 15, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> Is that some record high sell price for a Varsity or what?
> 
> View attachment 901638



You got that right. $600+$74shipping. That has to be a record


----------



## Matt B (Feb 17, 2019)

If was NOS un-assembled in the box, maybe. Somebody did no researching before bidding, IMO.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 17, 2019)

Matt B said:


> If was NOS un-assembled in the box, maybe. Somebody did no researching before bidding, IMO.




I wonder if the buyer made some back door deal with the seller. I've done that in the past.


----------



## SWPA (Feb 20, 2019)

There are 2 things that I see going on with this sale that has others scratching their head...

1. Just like many classified ads you see these days where people over exaggerate about the condition as "amazing" or "mint" or "like new" or "hardly used" and so on, but you can clearly see in the photos the chrome is pitted, corrosion, heavy use, etc. I see vintage road bikes from the 70's and 80's on eBay and CL on a regular basis that are in truly beautiful original condition with very few miles. So while this bike is in good original condition it is far from outstanding or incredible.

2. The reason for the higher than normal Varsity price is because its a "Bicentennial" and somebody wanted it, maybe they had one when they were a kid and lost the last few that came along, so they were willing the pay the starting bid price even if it meant overpaying a few hundred. I see buyers on a regular basis do the same thing with cars, they get emotionally wrapped up into the hype, don't carefully look the photos, don't care that they are overpaying, and just pay the price.


----------

